# Law on Milking Steelhead



## Chuck T Mechling (May 27, 2017)

Yesterday I stopped at a creek and seen a bunch of Fish spawning. So I went back today to find a guy has caught all the Hens and Milked them all of their eggs and was mighty proud of himself. He believes he didn’t damage the fish but all the Hens I came across were extremely lethargic. I’m not sure how I feel about the whole situation knowing that 90% of the Steelhead don’t reproduce in our rivers. Plus he gilled the crap out of the fish I seen him catch maybe I’m overreacting but I was pretty heated over it


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I dont think the odnr would like that at all


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

that sounds like some shady chit goin on. if your gathering that many eggs either your goin to eat them or sell them to tie spawn sacks. since he didnt keep the fish hes not fishin for chow or sport. try that in some other states and ya get burned!!!


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

yea not sure what the dnr could do about that to be honest, i think it sucks but as far as i know there is no laws against that


----------



## Chuck T Mechling (May 27, 2017)

Yeah he had 3 or 4 ziplock bags filled halfway of eggs. He said he’s tying sacks but dang. Just ruined my day to see that creek cleaned out. No point in fishing after that. All the males booked it back to the river


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Pretty sure they'd fine youd @$$ a hefty amount and try and take your truck. At least thats how it'd be in many states plus canada. You just cant harvest eggs! It's not like he's got more minnies than allowed. Smdh


----------



## garshark (Aug 23, 2011)

I want to know how someone catches every spawning female in a creek legally IE not snagging them


----------



## gotta hit (Dec 11, 2007)

take a picture of them next time and possible plate send it in to turn in a poacher


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Just read thru the Ohio fishing regs. which took me about two minutes by the way. This sure as heck aint Michigan. Its a book up there. Any way, no mention of eggs. About the only thing close was in the general section.
"It is unlawful for any person to posses a fish in any form or condition other than whole while on or when unloading the fish from a boat,while wading,or while fishing on or in any waters in this state where a fishing license is required" 
Pretty vague in this situation. It mainly pertains to skinless fillets. Might have a 50-50 shot of a prosecutor taking that one to court
Should have Throat Punched him. If it was truly a jury of your peers you'd walk free all day


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Did he release them *UNHARMED *


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Not likely


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Those fish probably died


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

garshark you said it , i was thinkin it. to catch a female legally and milk the eggs and releasing it doesnt seem to be a problem, as far as sportsman ship. i have seen many females along the rivers zipped for there eggs and tossed back in .


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

That's still BS. Not a real sportsman.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

huh uh, na, nope... give me a uniform and a badge... he's catching game fish by unlawful means regardless of keeping or releasing. He really needs to be busted and I think a judge just might side with the warden. Sounds also like someone who can only catch fish if he cheats.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

EnonEye said:


> . He really needs to be busted and I think a judge just might side with the warden. Sounds also like someone who can only catch fish if he cheats.


Yeah, i think he'd have a real tough time stammering thru why he is innocent.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

If more than 2 fish die, he has taken over his limit. But you have to get that on video I suppose or have a few witnesses. 

I saw the "certain ethnic" persons "catching" suckers at Morley ford on Saturday. They were on other side of river from the parking lot. They actually looked like they were fishing, not just netting them on the inside corners. I'm sure they were snagging most though since they were tossing a big spoon or something out 65' and ripping it back in. I hate to see them suckers treated that way. If I saw them get a steely that way, I'd have to video and call on them again.

Rickerd


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

these are steelhead... valuable resources. Yea if opportunity is there, turn him in. Guarantee he'd at very least get a visit or phone call. That stuff really ticks me off... cheaters. Anytime you need trout eggs 1st catch a trout, remove eggs from trout, fillet trout, freeze eggs, tye em, whatever, but not this cheating crap! Course this guy probably can't get past the 1st step


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Less than 1% of steelhead have a successful spawn in Ohio.

What's the difference of a guy milking 10 Hens in a day for a year's worth of eggs than a guy who keeps 2 every time he goes? I'd call the guy who only milked 10 a true catch and release sportman.

Who knows, whatever is legal is legal.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Karl Wolf said:


> Less than 1% of steelhead have a successful spawn in Ohio.
> 
> What's the difference of a guy milking 10 Hens in a day for a year's worth of eggs than a guy who keeps 2 every time he goes? I'd call the guy who only milked 10 a true catch and release sportman.
> 
> Who knows, whatever is legal is legal.


I dont think they were concerned with the actual spawn. But more concerned about the rough handling of the fish. Especially if your milking them. . If you are going to release them. They need to be released unharmed. There are waste laws. 
Assuming he was selling the eggs, is that legal? I know you cant sale fish or game in ohio. But what about the eggs from numerous fish? 
I also think some guys were implying he might of been snagging these fish. If so that is definitely illegal. But I dont remember reading that in the OP. 
If. Big if,the fish are released completely un harmed. Then ya,should be fine. But I know the stocked trout I catch are pretty fragile.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I dont think they were concerned with the actual spawn. But more concerned about the rough handling of the fish. Especially if your milking them. . If you are going to release them. They need to be released unharmed. There are waste laws.
> Assuming he was selling the eggs, is that legal? I know you cant sale fish or game in ohio. But what about the eggs from numerous fish?
> I also think some guys were implying he might of been snagging these fish. If so that is definitely illegal. But I dont remember reading that in the OP.
> If. Big if,the fish are released completely un harmed. Then ya,should be fine. But I know the stocked trout I catch are pretty fragile.


Who knows the full story.
Personally I dont care much at all for the flavor of steelhead, I keep enough females for the eggs to catch more and if friends didn't want the meat, I'd just as assume leave the body on the bank for wildlife to eat.
If I could successfully milk a few that were ready to blow without doing an overly amount of harm, I'd much rather do that than even keep one.

I dont believe selling the eggs is legal but they do last at least a year if done right.

Steelhead are tough fish,not like delicate trout in the warmer months.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Ok....soooo... not one single person on here has shown any proof that keeping the eggs of these fish is actually illegal( in Ohio).... and no one has any proof of any dead fish,Or that the eggs are being sold…… Just a bunch of speculation and assumption... leading to people wanting to hang or incarcerate some guy that's most likely, so far, doing something legal. It just happens to be something you don't like I guess? Come on you guys… Show me some proof… Or quit crabbing about this


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

20-30 years ago, I revered the mighty steelhead. I'd be extra careful not to harm fish I'd caught. I'd take friends to a few of my "secret" spots, but only if they agreed to never, ever keep a fish from there (it was an unstocked trib). 

Nowadays, seems there's so many fish in the rivers (personally, I think they're overstocking) and so many fisherman, I kinda have a "meh" attitude. You get that many fish and that many people, you're going to see some weird stuff. I think the biggest crime is using those eggs for sacks when he could be making caviar.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

alot of good points... but heres the thing... steelhead is a put and take fish... the only problem with milking a stelelhead for her eggs,,, is killing her.. say you catch 3 steelhead,, milk the first two and their floaters downriver because we all know in the spring, their over worked and tiered as it is and death rate is up faster... but u milk a steel for her eggs and she floats belly up, thats one catch,,, do it again and thatsa second catch...after that your past your dailey limit for your catch and can land your butt in jail... ive seen it.. 9/10 your gonna kill the hen by milking her so your better off keeping your limit, take the eggs and give the meat away to someone who will eat them...


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

9Left said:


> Ok....soooo... not one single person on here has shown any proof that keeping the eggs of these fish is actually illegal( in Ohio).... and no one has any proof of any dead fish,Or that the eggs are being sold…… Just a bunch of speculation and assumption... leading to people wanting to hang or incarcerate some guy that's most likely, so far, doing something legal. It just happens to be something you don't like I guess? Come on you guys… Show me some proof… Or quit crabbing about this


contact ODNR or what ever State


----------

